# [SOLVED] Computer startup glitch



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

I just changed out my motherboard and case from a Shuttle Z77 system to a mid-tower ATX case, and I am having an interesting glitch. Here are the parts I used:
Motherboard: ASROCK H77 Pro4/MVP ATX board, specs here.
Intel i7 3770K
32gb (8gb X 4) of Corsair's Vengeance series specs here.
MSI nVidia 660ti GPU with 2gb of RAM.
700W Cougar modular PSU, specs here.
Cougar Pioneer mid tower case, spec here.
Samsung 820 Series 256GB SSD as boot drive and 2tb X 2 Hitachi Deskstar HDD for storage.
Windows 8.1 Pro

Sometimes from a cold boot the machine will fire up right away, but sometimes when I push the power button, only the CPU and one of the chassis fans will run, but they run very slowly. This appears mainly to happen when the computer is shut off overnight. I then unplug the machine from the wall and wait about 10 minutes. Plug it back in, and it will fire right up 90% of the time. Sometimes I have to repeat this process a couple of times.

This is what I have done to trouble shoot the problem.
1. Used the new power supply on the old computer, and the PC posted.
2. Used the old PC's PSU on the new build and it posted.
3. removed the motherboard from the case an tried starting it adding more hardware after each successful boot. I ended up having everything attached with the machine working fine.
4. Repeated step 3 with the old PSU with the same result.

:banghead:

I am at a loss. if anyone has any ideas why this is happening, they would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*

Did you make sure all the standoffs were used?

Did you make sure all connections are secure?

Is the cpu cooler secure and thermal paste applied? (if not pre applied)

You will have to do a repair install of windows unless its an oem version which will be linked to the old system which means you would have to purchase another copy of windows.

Cougar power supplies are very low quality (made by cougar with HEC/COMPUCASE standards) some power supplies don't like being moved or having newer parts to work with so it could be a possible reason.


----------



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*



greenbrucelee said:


> Did you make sure all the standoffs were used?
> 
> Did you make sure all connections are secure?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. To answer your questions:

All the stand offs for the Mobo were used. When I replaced everything into the case, I double checked all the connections to the mobo from the PSU and the case. The CPU cooler is secure and Arctic Silver was used as thermal paste. Windows 8 is an OEM version, and I did a complete re-install when I attached the components to the new motherboard. 

As far as Cougar goes, it was the only thing available at the time. I wanted to go Corsair, but they were out of stock at the local shop (JIB in Thailand). I will be replacing it with a better one at my first opportunity.

This glitch only happens from a COLD boot when the computer has been off for some time. Once the computer does post and boot, it is rock solid. BTW


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*

So out of the case....with old/new PSU...everything works fine. In the case you have this issue....which sounds like to me you're experiencing a short. Meaning a wire is touching inside the case some where or not grounded properly.

Double/Triple check all wire/cable connections to mobo...paying close attention to any wire/cable that may be frayed or showing exposed wires. Use zip ties to keep all wires/cable from touching inside the case. 

Another possibility is the case itself is defective....meaning the short is somewhere with in the confines of the case.


----------



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*



bassfisher6522 said:


> So out of the case....with old/new PSU...everything works fine. In the case you have this issue....which sounds like to me you're experiencing a short. Meaning a wire is touching inside the case some where or not grounded properly.
> 
> Double/Triple check all wire/cable connections to mobo...paying close attention to any wire/cable that may be frayed or showing exposed wires. Use zip ties to keep all wires/cable from touching inside the case.
> 
> Another possibility is the case itself is defective....meaning the short is somewhere with in the confines of the case.


Thank you for the reply. I will double check the wires in the case. I never thought about the case having faulty wiring. I have an extra power switch from an old computer case laying around. I will try using that to start the machine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*



linesma said:


> This is what I have done to trouble shoot the problem.
> 1. Used the new power supply on the old computer, and the PC posted.
> 2. Used the old PC's PSU on the new build and it posted.
> 3. removed the motherboard from the case an tried starting it adding more hardware after each successful boot. I ended up having everything attached with the machine working fine.
> 4. Repeated step 3 with the old PSU with the same result.


Everything working properly out of the case would indicate a possible short while in the case. Did you use one standoff, no more - no less, for each Mobo mounting hole?
Another possible location for a short is the Mobo I/O plate.


----------



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*



Tyree said:


> Everything working properly out of the case would indicate a possible short while in the case. Did you use one standoff, no more - no less, for each Mobo mounting hole?
> Another possible location for a short is the Mobo I/O plate.


Thank you Tyree for your reply. I only used one standoff per hole. I also (and I maybe showing my age here) used washers between the screw heads and the Motherboard. I will check the I/O port plate. I also made sure that the back plate for the CPU cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO) was not grounding itself to the motherboard tray by attaching a rubber gasket around the protruding side.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*

Fiber or metal washers? If they're metal, remove them.


----------



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*



Tyree said:


> Fiber or metal washers? If they're metal, remove them.


They were fiber washers. When I started building computers back in the late 80's, we had to use them or the machine would short out. I just continued the practice, even though most people do not do it anymore.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*

I agree something is grounding out in the case although the psu is poor quality as stated. You say no Corsair psus are available but what about XFX or Seasonic?


----------



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*



Rich-M said:


> I agree something is grounding out in the case although the psu is poor quality as stated. You say no Corsair psus are available but what about XFX or Seasonic?


Thank you Rich for your reply. when I purchased the power supply, the only other available brand was a no-name Chinese brand. So I went with what I thought was the better brand. If anyone knows another computer parts supplier in Thailand, let me know.

Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*

Look for SeaSonic-XFX. all of the following are also SeaSonic made.
Made by SeaSonic.
Antec- 
True Power Classic 450 - 550 - 650 - 750.

True Power Trio 430 - 550 - 650.

Neo Power HE380 

Neo Eco 400 - 400C 450 - 450C 520 - 520C 620 - 620C . C units are being replaced with CWT.

True Power New 550

Some PCP&P but are expensive -
Silencer 610 - 760 - 910
Silencer MKIII 400 - 500 - 600.

BeQuiet, also expensice-
Dark Power Pro 850 - 1000 - 1200


----------



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Computer startup glitch*



Tyree said:


> Look for SeaSonic-XFX. all of the following are also SeaSonic made.
> Made by SeaSonic.
> Antec-
> True Power Classic 450 - 550 - 650 - 750.
> ...


Thanks! I printed the list out and added it to my reference collection. Hopefully, I will be able to go to the shop today or tomorrow to look at what they have.


----------



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

The problem has been fixed. It was a wiring issue with the outlet. I plugged the machine into a different outlet in the house, and it ran fine. When I plugged my laptop into the old outlet, it also would not start up. I had an electrician come to the house and found that the outlet had a "Hot Ground". Power was slowly trickling into the computer through the ground. This power would build up and trip one of the PSU's protection circuits. Now that the outlet has been fixed, and properly grounded, things are working great. I will be replacing the PSU with a better one in the future.

Thank you everyone for all of your help!


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, literally the last place one would probably check. What an unlikely situation. Thanks for the update!!:dance:


----------



## linesma (Oct 11, 2013)

ganjeii said:


> Wow, literally the last place one would probably check. What an unlikely situation. Thanks for the update!!:dance:


I know, it was a fluke that I plugged in my laptop to that outlet.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you resolved the problem and thanks for posting back.


----------

